# Hot Rubber Monkey (HRM) - J. Rockett demo vid (Dumble based tones!!)



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

A demo of J. Rockett's newest OD pedal. No talk, all play 

Thanks for watching!!
Kris


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Sounds really good!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Fast fingers. Great playing.


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

reckless toboggan said:


> Sounds really good!





player99 said:


> Fast fingers. Great playing.


Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't know how impressed I am with the pedal. but the playing was great!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You sleep with that thing?
Jeez


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------

